# Tikka T3 - Too Light?



## agilent_one (Sep 24, 2004)

I just purchased a Tikka T3 Lite Stainless in 338 win mag. Ive had experience shooting 300 win mags and such before, but apparently the recoil on this beast is supposed to be frigtening. I hunt primarily for elk, moose and bear - so I know that it's not too much caliber for what I require. I've shot 338's in a 9-10lb gun, just not too sure what this tiny 6.5 pounder is gonna do to me (I'm only 5'9, 150lbs)


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

hm nice looking gun if I remember, try it out, fire a few rounds. I think it will have heavy recoil also, but nothing outrageous. If it is bad, that it bothers you and affects your shot placement, perhaps try larger recoil pads, or a mercury recoil reducer. Hope I answered your questions, good luck.
:sniper:


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

The Tikka T3 lites are a popular gun, reasonably priced and have very good reports. Whilst I haven't fired one in such a huge calibre, when I handle them I often think, wow this would be vicious with recoil! Recoil pads will help, but if not look at it this way: if you can only fire 6 shots in a session before you're too sore to go on, it will save you money! No honestly though, it's something you will adjust to, I doubt it will be unbearable.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm just guessing, but I suspect you aren't going to enjoy long sessions at the bench. I could be wrong, I have been before. I'm facing a similar situation. Just picked up a 338-06 JDJ handgun. Not sure I'm looking forward to long sessions at the bench either, but I suspect that neither of these guns were meant for the bench, but for lots of carrying and shooting, once, at game. Good Luck.


----------



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

Something is up man, my 30-06 in tikka t3 lite has no recoil, or atleast less then a .308, its honestly nothing, like i shot a this rifle for the first time and shot 3 boxes of winchester supreme silvertip 180 gr ammo, its this recoil pad (honestly amazing) buy a Limb Saver recoil pad, it does wonders. :beer:


----------

